# Installed and running Vista RTM



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Struggled with a couple devices, but now she looks like she's running alright. Knock on wood.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

on the new laptop?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> on the new laptop?


Yes, it's part of the reason I bought it. :banana:


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

so what is it like? does it stray real far from winxp leaving you confused or is it refreshing like the win98 to winxp upgrade?.....sorry I've read nothing about vista:tongue:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Is it a beta copy? My son tried it awhile ago but the issue was with drivers at that point. What I did see was fast...


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> so what is it like? does it stray real far from winxp leaving you confused or is it refreshing like the win98 to winxp upgrade?.....sorry I've read nothing about vista:tongue:


It strays a bit, so it will take some getting used to. They've definately reworked some stuff.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

PaulS said:


> Is it a beta copy? My son tried it awhile ago but the issue was with drivers at that point. What I did see was fast...


No it's the official release. Drivers are still a bit of an issue. I've got all mine figured out for the most part.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Just an update since it's officially released.

I switched over to 64 bit and now Dell has release all their drivers, it's working flawlessly. I can't go back, I'm so happy with the increased responsiveness.

Anyone else upgrade yet?


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm still running ME!!!  Looks like I will simply skip the XP era and go straight to VISTA when I upgrade my computer.

TG


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> I'm still running ME!!!


You poor bastard. That OS should've never seen the light of day. It's the most gigantic piece of crap I've ever seen. Makes Windows 98 look like the most stable piece of software ever released. Haha.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

What is the upgrade to Vista going for? From XP that is.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

I really wouldn't recommend Vista. 
50% of the users won't even switch over because of whats going to happen if you have any stolen/downloaded software on your computer that you didn't pay for. IF you have any of that, Microsoft will lock your computer. You literally won't be able to turn on your computer.

Most users out there use p2p software, and allready dislike Vista because of this.
Also, consider that 90% of the people who used XP out there downloaded it. That isn't going to happen this time.
Take it from someone studying Comp. Programming....*STICK WITH XP!*


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Its funny, the new Amiga O/S just recently came out. It is something like 50MB total, and runs incredibley fast with no issues. Too bad there isnt any software to run on that O/S from this century.............


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

I'd imagine I'll be sticking with XP for a long, long time. I'm not into all of this DRM stuff that Stratocaster mentioned. Even if I was going to switch, I'd wait until the first service pack came out just to be safe.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have no complaints with XP. Runs fine. I have not even looked into Vista to see what the new features are. I will wait it out as well and see what happens.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I just bought a new laptop...I'm totally uninterested in switching to vista (drm on principle and a host of other issues I have with it). xp pro is solid and none of the new things they've implemented matter to me. Buying my wife a new laptop soon as well...so I'll get to check out vista firsthand before we format it and install xp pro.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

The worst part is, it's not even Microsoft's fault! They never wanted to put any of that crap into it.

What happened was, Microsoft's enemy, Sony, took them to court and got them to put a whole bunch of shit into Vista that they never wanted to put.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2007)

Ubuntu

'nuff said.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> What is the upgrade to Vista going for? From XP that is.


$499 if you want all the mods n everything, $199 for the basic home edition..plus or minus.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> Ubuntu
> 
> 'nuff said.


Just remember, the only thing lower than game console fanboys is OS fanboys. Heh heh. :banana:


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> Ubuntu
> 
> 'nuff said.


I can respect a man whose brave enough to run his computer on Linux:rockon:


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Linux is starting to become very appealing to me, seen a few computers running it and they seemed to work faster than windows. It has an ever growing line of apps becoming available for it also. I think Gates has got enough of my money....


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

PaulS said:


> Linux is starting to become very appealing to me, seen a few computers running it and they seemed to work faster than windows. It has an ever growing line of apps becoming available for it also. I think Gates has got enough of my money....


True:food-smiley-015:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I moved over to Vista on my main machine. Works great. I am having trouble finding a driver for my Epson printer though.


----------



## Schluppy (Feb 24, 2007)

I switched to linux almost a year ago and have been very pleased with it.

It's still a bit of a tweakers OS; when things go wrong you may have to get your hands dirty on the command line but those instances are becoming few and far between. I've certainly not had any more trouble with linux than I had with windows.

One of the big advantages of linux is the lack of DRM and product activation hassles. If you want to add or swap out hardware you don't have to call MS and ask for permission.

Another advantage are the software repositories. There are literally thousands of programs ready to be installed at the click of a button. If the program you want isn't in the repositories, you can often download the appropriate packages from the web and install it or, if you're so inclined, compile and install from source.

I'd encourage anyone even remotely curious about linux to download one of the many live cd distributions and, when you've got some spare time, give it a whirl. Simply burn the CD or DVD image, reboot (perhaps setting the BIOS to boot from CD), and play around for a while. When you're done, reboot and remove the disk from the drive and you'll be back in windows. The live CD's don't affect your existing OS install in any way.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I moved over to Vista on my main machine. Works great. I am having trouble finding a driver for my Epson printer though.


Home premium? If so get your media center set up and then have your Xbox 360 as an extender. You can watch and listen to everything on your computer right on your main entertainment system through your 360.


Jeff


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

This is interesting, yes I have the premium. Not sure what you mean, but I will look into it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I did some work on the 360 and Vista, got the media center running through my TV... it's great for viewing the pics and vids. With the 1080p 48" TV it's GREAT.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I did some work on the 360 and Vista, got the media center running through my TV... it's great for viewing the pics and vids. With the 1080p 48" TV it's GREAT.


Absolutely! It's the original reason I bought my first gaming console the Xbox 360. I use it for listening to my music collection mostly. I have everything ripped at 192kbit so the quality is decent as well.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Well I got Vista Ultimate or whatever the bullsit is called, running. I actually have to run two systems side by side because Im running into lots of "features." I dont think I have ever run into anything with this many "features" before. Its appauling that they would release this in this state. It is pretty though, and some of the changes they made are great. One thing that makes me wonder though, is since you need all this power just to run your O/S, are Microsoft trying to force people to buy a new computer? Vista sure is a pig..............


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> Well I got Vista Ultimate or whatever the bullsit is called, running. I actually have to run two systems side by side because Im running into lots of "features." I dont think I have ever run into anything with this many "features" before. Its appauling that they would release this in this state. It is pretty though, and some of the changes they made are great. One thing that makes me wonder though, is since you need all this power just to run your O/S, are Microsoft trying to force people to buy a new computer? Vista sure is a pig..............


 
She does run heavy. Though I still find it snappier then XP on the same machine.


----------

